# Here's my story - its hard as I type each letter



## joejmartin80 (Oct 15, 2021)

Here's my story.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

You will be in pain got a while. I’m sorry. But until you learn to live alone happy and not settle for just any old person to invest your life in, you’re going to go from one user to another.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Please break up your post into paragraphs, it's hard on the eyes and turns off readers. The enter key is your friend and you'll get more feedback that way.

Best


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

I don't understand why people cannot read an unbroken large paragraph. I have no issue with it. I read the entire post above in less than 2 minutes and didn't lose my place once.

To the Op- sorry for the pain, at least now it's over and you can start moving on with your life rather than going back and forth and wallowing in misery.


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

joejmartin80 said:


> In 2010, I discovered that my daughter's mother was having an affair. I was deeply heart broken and simply disillusioned. We both had just purchased a new home, were in engaged, and at the pick of our careers. I couldn't tolerate the pain, and the other man residing in my home. I left and moved. As the years passed, I focused on being the best father, spending as much time with my daughter and stepdaughter who I helped raised from age 3.5. They would visit 3/5 times a year. When I met my wife in 2014. it was beautiful and special. She told me about her struggles with her former partner (never married). We loved each other very much and I felt it. After marrying her in 2016, she started changing in 2017. I felt I was losing her to the world (i.e. going out with friends, posting selfies on Facebook, etc.). The reason she said was that I just dropped everything to do what my ex wanted (example: I'm coming to town, I dropping your daughters). I never hesitated, because I love my daughters. I tried talking to her and just emphasized that I love my daughters and that she had two sons and I didn't have my kids full-time. I stressed, that I loved her and that I married HER. I left the home and was distraught because she wanted to leave after one year of marriage. Her sister comforted me and spoke to her sister (my wife). As a result of that harsh conversation her older sister had with her, she stop speaking to her for four-years. My wife then wanted continue with the relationship and so we moved into a new area in town with her two boys which I raised now in their teens.
> 
> As the years continued, she lost attraction towards me, and stop having intimacy. I started gaining weight, had a lot of stress and felt that a void. She gradually lost affection, commitment, and dedication as a wife. This year, after leasing a vehicle that I paid and she returned she got a new vehicle in April. I didn't think of it much. She said her friend's husband helped her. Everything was resting on my shoulders. She didn't work. She spent more time on herself, going to the gym and on social media. All she did was make breakfast and lunch would disappear. She made many excuses not to have intimacy. I asked her if she was talking to someone else and she would say no.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

@ArthurGPym

In regard to you quoting and reposting the entire first post without adding anything new. 

Lots of people read this stuff on cellphones and when entire posts are quoted it's difficult to figure out what's old and what's new. In your post there's nothing new.

Was there something you wanted to add?


----------

